# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Gorros de Vikingos

## ernestoruiz

Los Gorros de Vikingos, son muy interesantes, como su forma protegio a las personas durante decadas, usados mas que todo en guerras. Me gustaria saber si conocen que tantos modelos de Gorros de Vikingos conocen.


Saludos!

----------

